# freelance everythinger



## rob olmsted (Aug 19, 2005)

*quiet fans*

Hi, I am looking for some extreemely quiet cooling fans. I would like to replace a Y.S.Tech FD1260207B-2n. and an FD12605HB. It is important that the new fans have the same physical dimensions and have equal or greater performance. Cost is not too much of an issue. 
Thank you very much for your help. Rob


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ rob olmsted
Check this out. IMHO I think these guys are the definitive source for quiet computing on the net. Maybe you could ask your question there, since you have special needs.


----------



## rob olmsted (Aug 19, 2005)

*thank you please*

I sure do appreciate the help.


----------

